# Chrome rings for rod tubes



## Fishtex (May 10, 2014)

manny2376 said:


> Does anyone know where to find these chrome trim pieces HB uses for their rod tubes?
> 
> View attachment 45686


I think you have to buy the boat to get those.......and well, ahh, well forget it....


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

manny2376 said:


> Does anyone know where to find these chrome trim pieces HB uses for their rod tubes?


Short answer: they aren't just trim pieces you can add on.

Long answer:
I actually asked NOT to have those shiny rings on my HB build and was told that wasn't an option because they are part of the connection between the rod tubes and the bulkhead. It is my understanding that these metal rings counter the deformation stresses induced in the rod tubes from shaping to the bow curves. Pipe tends to change to an elliptical shape vs circular when bent. Thusly these rings eliminate any stress cracks forming around the rod tubes in the bulkhead as the boat gets up in age.

Lastly I recall these pieces being a plumbing fixture part that HB repurposed for their application.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Not shiny but...
https://www.marineeast.com/a_sch/sch_det.asp?cid=06&pid=06_08


----------



## manny2376 (Mar 15, 2007)

MariettaMike said:


> Short answer: they aren't just trim pieces you can add on.
> 
> Long answer:
> I actually asked NOT to have those shiny rings on my HB build and was told that wasn't an option because they are part of the connection between the rod tubes and the bulkhead. It is my understanding that these metal rings counter the deformation stresses induced in the rod tubes from shaping to the bow curves. Pipe tends to change to an elliptical shape vs circular when bent. Thusly these rings eliminate any stress cracks forming around the rod tubes in the bulkhead as the boat gets up in age.
> ...


Got it! My old Waterman doesn’t have them, I was under the impression that they were just a small trim piece.


----------



## mmccull5 (Nov 15, 2012)

Call HB?


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

mmccull5 said:


> Call HB?


Nah way better to ask a bunch of people on the interweb that possibly don’t know either.



On a serious note, hellsbay or some of the larger skiff companies possibly wont tell you.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

texasag07 said:


> Nah way better to ask a bunch of people on the interweb that possibly don’t know either.
> 
> 
> 
> On a serious note, hellsbay or some of the larger skiff companies possibly wont tell you.


No doubt...we drove over 1500 miles one way to buy a HB from a guy in Miami and called their shop to discuss the repairs they had done and possibly dropping it off at their shop on the way back for a full refurbish job and no one ever even returned the call. We got an email about it two weeks later...a little late! Imagine calling about trim rings, you might get a follow up email a year or two after you sell the boat.


----------



## manny2376 (Mar 15, 2007)

I


Smackdaddy53 said:


> No doubt...we drove over 1500 miles one way to buy a HB from a guy in Miami and called their shop to discuss the repairs they had done and possibly dropping it off at their shop on the way back for a full refurbish job and no one ever even returned the call. We got an email about it two weeks later...a little late! Imagine calling about trim rings, you might get a follow up email a year or two after you sell the boat.


I’ve actually had the exact opposite experience at HB. Paul in the service dept was amazing and I can’t say enough kind things about him. I’ve just always lusted after shiny things.


----------



## East Cape (Sep 3, 2015)

Call me at the shop and I can help you as we've been using them for years...
Kevin


----------



## manny2376 (Mar 15, 2007)

texasag07 said:


> Nah way better to ask a bunch of people on the interweb that possibly don’t know either.
> 
> 
> 
> On a serious note, hellsbay or some of the larger skiff companies possibly wont tell you.


There’s dozens of guys on here who have restored older Hellsbay skiffs who are a wealth of knowledge. Especially when it comes down to the small, custom details. I tried the search, it didn’t find any information. So yeah... I asked a bunch of people on the inter web. Literally the reason this forum exists.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

East Cape said:


> Call me at the shop and I can help you as we've been using them for years...
> Kevin


This is the reason why I lust over a boat they no longer make!


----------



## Hydro (Mar 2, 2017)

So who makes the rod tubes with the chrome trim rings?


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Buy stainless through hull fittings that size,cut off from through pipe and bund to bulk head.3m 8115 would keep them in place forever


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Bond not bund ,haha


----------

